# Any Rec for a good Flat Iron w/Comb Attachment?



## toby1 (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm looking for a good flat iron I would prefer one with a comb attachment I have medium length curly curly hair(Am. Indian, Hispanic, & AF American).  My hair also tends to frizz and tangle easily.  Thanks


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 15, 2006)

I don't have one with combs...but I love my sedu and I have curly hair and am Hispanic... so yeah, it's a little more than a handful.


----------



## so_siqqq (Feb 15, 2006)

Don't get ones with comb. They're just no use. Since you hair sounds thick/coars you need a really good flat iron that has high heat settings and that the plates are ceramic. Sedu and Babyliss make really good flat irons. They're pricey but well worth the money Also look for ones that have 1 or 1 1/2 inch plates.

ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS use some kind of heat protector. Use something like Redken's Heat Glide (protects hair from heat and tames frizzies) and blow dry hair straight with a paddle brush. Then use a spray that helps flat iron hair. A good one I really love is Matrix's Sleek Look Iron Smoother. It's not sticky at all but keeps hair straight/sleek/smooth almost all day. Then finish with a hair serum to tame frizzies and to add some shine.

Here's a really good website for flat irons: http://www.folica.com/flat_irons.htm


----------



## toby1 (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks for the recs


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

CHI has one, I think.


----------



## bella07 (Sep 28, 2007)

How about the Conair Hairstyler. There's a new model that isn't big


----------



## helenoftroy1 (Sep 28, 2007)

HI:

Couples of years ago I bought one of the expensive flat iron around $200.00.  It was 1" flat iron.  It work ok.  But I realized I like 2" much better for my hair.  I just got the Conair Infinity 2" Flat iron, tempature goes up to 395 degrees.  This flat iron work so much better for me than my expensive one.  I have long wavy hair.  If you happen to try it, buy it at Walgreen or Walmart.  If you don't like it, you can return it.  Good Luck...


----------



## lellow17 (Dec 29, 2008)

i wouldnt recomend the conair flat iron i use to have that and my hair(which isnt super curly) wouldnt stay straight through lunch!! They claim that the plates r 100% ceramic but they r only ceramic plated, this can cause major damage!! i recomend the ISO Hair Straightener!! Not only does it straighten it also creates frizz-less curls! it also comes with a lifetime warranty!! This flat iron is available in many malls for over $250, but is available on eBay as well, when purchasing on eBay be sure to check for manufacture warranty!!! This is also available on Dutchcaptain's Treasure Chest


----------



## amberw (Dec 29, 2008)

i love chi straightners, its the only one thats ever worked for me, and when i worked at a salon as a receptionist its what all the stylists used too


----------



## BabiDoll2185 (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't know if your even still looking BUT I completely agree with amberw. I have long curly frizzy hair and swear by my CHI. I <3 it!!


----------



## askme (Sep 15, 2011)

I use the Karmin G3 Salon Pro, it has tourmaline ceramic plates which causes less damage to the hair, it leaves the hair soft, shiny and frizz less , plus you can style your hair the way you want (straighten, curl, wave or flip).  It works amazingly. I love it !!


----------



## Lin1018 (Oct 13, 2014)

askme said:


> I use the Karmin G3 Salon Pro, it has tourmaline ceramic plates which causes less damage to the hair, it leaves the hair soft, shiny and frizz less , plus you can style your hair the way you want (straighten, curl, wave or flip).  It works amazingly. I love it !!


  I'm amazed, the first person I have seen who uses a Karmin G3 Salon Pro.   I bought one for my daughter who has light curls and she loves it and carries it with her everywhere.   I looked at their range and I bought my own Karmin G3 Salon Pro Curling Iron - as you probably have guessed I have dead straight hair.


----------

